# ABAT, Angell to Reveal Hybrid-electric Motorcycle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The computerized control puts the motorcycle on pure-electric drive at low speed, and switches to the gasoline engine at high speed while recharging the batteries. 

More...


----------

